# Need ramp for PU tailgate



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Have big male lab and am looking for recommendations
for tail gate ramp. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Do a search for Canvas Works. They make the best ramp/ladder!!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Do a search for Canvas Works. They make the best ramp/ladder!!


X's 2! Had a heavy plastic one before which was a pain to use and store in the truck. The Canvas Works ramp is lightweight and not too thick / deep, so is easier to store. They will even customize the length for you should you want a particular length for your truck.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

How do they hold up if not protected from weather when not used?


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Canvas works...great product. ..great service.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

We make a ramp and can customize to whatever length you want. Ours are made of aluminum and conveyor belt with carpet sewn on for traction. Completely weather proof. Check us out at mageeproducts.com


----------



## Chipper31 (Mar 8, 2009)

L Magee said:


> We make a ramp and can customize to whatever length you want. Ours are made of aluminum and conveyor belt with carpet sewn on for traction. Completely weather proof. Check us out at mageeproducts.com



Costco sells a very durable ramp. We bought ours 3 or 4 years ago and we love it...


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dogs up by canvas works is very light and durable
Weighs 7-8 pds,very well made.
Cost about $120.00


----------



## sockeye (May 17, 2013)

Brian 23 said:


> Dogs up by canvas works is very light and durable
> Weighs 7-8 pds,very well made.
> Cost about $120.00


looks to me about 200.00 plus 40.00 shipping


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes it is 199 plus 40 shipping
Got mixed up with another ramp
Still well worth it,I love it, lightest ramp I ever had


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't want to sidetrack the thread but it is related to the post. What are your solutions for the ramps sliding off the tail gate? I'm using a cord through a handle on a ramp and sinching it tight with a carbiringer like device.


----------

